# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  Peter's reef

## Pedro Venancio

Boas. Preciso de conselhos:

Voltei a montar o meu aquario de acordo com o setup descrito abaixo mas ainda me faltam algumas coisas e gostava dos vossos conselhos

Que calha usar? Estou a pensar numa ou 2 calhas Boyu STS-900.
Que bomba(s) de circulaçao usar? Estou a pensar numa de 3000L/H talvez Sun-Sun.

Setup: 
Aquario: Vidromoldura com 80x40x50

Aquecimento: 2 Jaeger 100W

Retorno: Sicce Multi 1.5

Circulaçao: Sun-Sun JVP-102 5000l/h

Escumador: Elos Natural Skimmer 500

Substrato: 7kg rocha morta
5kg rocha viva
20kg areao de coral

Osmoregulador: DIY com 2 boias de nivel e bomba Resun 500

Controladores: ATC-800 (temperatura)

Preciso de sugestao em relaçao a iluminaçao embora esteja a pensar numa ou 2 calhas Boyu STS-900 

A ciclar desde 10 Novembro 2010 com tpa's de 30L semanais com agua natural. Data prevista fim do ciclo finais de Fevereiro 2011 
Abraços e obrigado pelas dicas...

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Bom. Embora ainda ninguem tenha dado conselhos mas ca vai um update.


O aquario esta a ciclar desde 10 de Novembro e tanto os ofiuros quanto os anfipods tem aumentado de numero.

Hoje ao observar os comportamento diferente dos ofiuros ao caminharem no vidro com alguma velocidade reparei que no vidro apareceram milhares de pequenos seres minusculos, provavelmente crias de anfipods ou talvez crias de uns camaroes que as vezes aparecem e qeu nao tem mais do qeu meio centimetro.

Testes ainda nao fiz. Mantenho as TPA's de 30L semanais com agua do mar do Portinho da Arrabida e reposiçao directa com agua da torneira.


Abraços

----------


## Pedro Venancio

A vida comelça a aparecer.

Ontem notei um comportamento diferente nos ofiuros que andavam um pouco pelo vidro e fui ver o que era...

Pois que tenho o vidro carregado destes seres quase microscopicos... Alguem sabe o que sao?

----------


## AndreMedinas

Não te preocupes devem ser apenas anfípodes (podes procurar por amphipod).

Cumprimentos.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Não te preocupes devem ser apenas anfípodes (podes procurar por amphipod).
> 
> Cumprimentos.


Afirmativo. tambem suspeito que sejam mas como ainda sao bastante pequenos mal da para ver ...

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Entoa e em relaçao as minhas duvidas iniciais? Ninguem tem opiniao ou sugestao?

Que calha usar? Estou a pensar numa ou 2 calhas Boyu STS-900.
Que bomba(s) de circulaçao usar? Estou a pensar numa de 3000L/H talvez Sun-Sun.

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Bom, como o tempo se foi adiantando e ninguem deu opiniao eu optei por comprar uma bomba de circulaçao  Sun-Sun JVP-102 que manda 5000l/h


Abraços

----------


## Marco Macae

Boas pedro,

Acho que fizeste bem, e como deves ter reparado pelas fotos que postei ainda há pouco eu no meu estou a usar duas dessas sunsun 102 de 5000l/h e tou satisfeito...

Circulação é que não falta, resta ver se quando os peixes entrarem se vão aguentar

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Aqui vao algumas fotos do meu aqua para actualizaçao...


Comentarios sao bem vindos...

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Mais fotos...

Que acham do layout?

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Pedro

Tens o àqua muito clean.
Gosto dessa esponja amarela...e dá-me parecer estares a fazer um bom ciclo.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Neves obrigado pelo comentario positivo...

Essa esponja veio agarrada a um pedaço de rocha que eu trouxe recentemente do Brasil e veio somente embrulhada em papel molhado. nessa e noutra rocha que trouxe veio muita vida, desde anfipods, filtradores, esponjas e bastante coralina de varias cores...

As novidades do aquario sao mesmo essas de que trouxe alguma rocha de la mas tambem que utilizando uma caixa de plastico fiz uma especie de refugio onde pus alguma rocha excedente e macro-algas para que cresçam la a vontade. Esse refugio esta somente iluminado com uma lampada economizadora de 34W.

Vou agora esperar ate ao final de Fevereiro para dar tempo ao ciclo que iniciou em Novembro e entao vou começar a fazer testes. Ate la vou mantendo as TPA's de de 30L semanais com agua do mar.... Curioso e que nem cianos, nem diatomaceas nem alga alguma apareceu no aquario principal ainda.

Mais fotos em breve...

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Boas a todos e bom ano novo

NOvidades do meu aquario nao ha muitas. so a pedra branca de rocha morta que esta no meio que ja começa a ficar com tonalidades verdes e castanhas alem da vida que ja entrou nela, ofiuros e anfipods, no refugio que fiz puz macroalgas e noto que se liberta uma boa quantidade de oxigenio pelas bolhas que vejo subirem a superficie. As proprias macro algas estao a crescer.

Ha tambem um aumento do numero de pequenos seres que vivem agarrados ao vidro, presumo que sejam crias de anfipods.

Bom por agora e tudo. Quando houver mais fotos e mais noticias eu vou postando.


Abraço

----------


## Vânia Mendes

ola pedro  :Smile: 
um bom ano para ti e muito sucesso para o teu aquario  :Smile: 
beijoca

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Boas de novo.

Decidi fazer um Update.

Hoje foi dia de TPA. Como Habitual 30 L de agua natural colectada do parque de estacionamento do Portinho da Arrabida.

Chegado a casa, como de costume vou deitando a agua na coluna seca para que va aquecendo a medida que passa pelas resistencias, e tambem para que passe pela meia de 200 microns que tenho na descida.

Qual o meu espanto que ao despejar um dos garrafoes vejo um bicharoco que me pareceu uma planaria, igualzinho, transparente, so que tinha uma pequena cauda, de resto era igual.

Bom como nao tenho ainda nenhum coral no aquario, como nunca tinha visto planarias nem na rocha nem no vidro e como a unica que vi foi na coluna seca logo apos ter despejado um dos garrafoes presumi que a dita miuda tivesse vindo com a agua da TPA...

Sera possivel?

Abraço

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Boas

Desde o inicio do ciclo a 10 de Novembro tenho mantido o aqua so com as tpa's mas hoje, apos 1 semana da ultima tpa resolvi fazer os 1ºs testes e foi este o resultado:


Temp: 24ºC
PH:    8,0
KH:    10ºdKH
NH4:  0 mg/l
NO2:  0,02 mg/l

No sistema tenho 10 Hermitas que entraram a 20 de Dezembro e 5 Nassarios que entraram no dia 10 de Janeiro alem de algumas esponjas e 2 Xenias.


Alguem tem alguma sugestao ou opiniao acerca dos valores?

Abraços

----------


## Helena Pais

Com um ciclo tão alargado e sem peixes penso que esses nitritos eram para estar zerados... caso a rocha estivesse maturada.

Como andam os nitratos? Cálcio e Magnésio?

Se tudo estivesse bem penso que já podias começar a meter um ou dois peixinhos!!!

----------


## Pedro Venancio

E verdade Helena,

E mais para mais nao havendo Amonia nao faz muito sentido haver nitritos mas penso que tal se deve ao facto de estar a fazer a reposiçao com agua da torneira e/ou a recente introduçao de 5 nassarios. Bom mas tambem a maioria da rocha introduzida era rocha morta o que aumenta o tempo de ciclo, como disse anteriormente so previ o final do ciclo la para fim de Fevereiro.

Esta semana nao fiz a tpa do costume e vou aguardar uma semana a ver como evoluem os numeros contudo so a coisa de uma semana e que começaram a aparecer algas de modo que deve haver alguns nitratos mas nao testei pois nao tenho teste de nitratos ainda.

Quanto ao calcio e magnesio nao testei porque coom tenho feito tpa's e nao tenho consumidores por assim dizer em quantidade expressiva achei que nao valia a pena testar por enquanto.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Aproveito para fazer um Update com 2 videos:

YouTube - 13012011069.mp4


YouTube - 13012011069.mp4

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas
> 
> Desde o inicio do ciclo a 10 de Novembro tenho mantido o aqua so com as tpa's mas hoje, apos 1 semana da ultima tpa resolvi fazer os 1ºs testes e foi este o resultado:
> 
> 
> Temp: 24ºC
> PH:    8,0
> KH:    10ºdKH
> NH4:  0 mg/l
> ...


 :Olá:  Pedro

Os valores estão bons,pese embora os NO2,que não estão tão mal assim.
Como a Helena diz,tens que verificar o MG,mas mais importante,visto se relacionar com o NO2,è verificares o NO3,verifica também Po4,pois a rocha,mesmo viva,trás muitas impurezas.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Helena Pais

Boas, Pedro!

Na maturação dos aquários há grandes consumos de cálcio e magnésio... Mesmo as próprias algas as consomem, como por exemplo, a alga coralina que quando se estabelece leva a grandes consumos...

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Têm razao.

So nao me preocupei muito com o Ca e o Mg porque ia fazendo tpa's mas vou fazer os testes sim.

Como referi o No3 nao fiz porque nao tenho ainda mas espero esta semana arranjar. Quanto aos Po4 a 4 dias pus resina anti fosfatos e anti silicatos.

Vou entao em breve fazer os resto dos testes a ver o que da. Depois posto os resultados.


Obrigado

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Update dos testes:

Testes feitos com luz do aquario apagadas.


Ca:   420mg/l (c kalk a pingar a noite)

MG:   1400mg/l

Faltam os Nitratos porque hoje nao tive tempo mas amanha posto.

Alguma opinião ou analise ao status?

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Acabei de fazer o teste dos NItratos...Zerinho da silva...

Agora pergunto eu com toda a minha igniorançia... tenho 0,02mg/l de nitritos e a Amonia e os nitratos estao a zero?

Sera ou sera que fiz mal algum teste?

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Alguma dica ou opiniao acerca dos valores?

O aqua esta ciclar desde 10 de Novembro e so tem alguns Hermitas e turbos.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Boa noite a todos/as:

Ja vem a ser tempo de um update, desta vez na propriamente feliz, mas as vezes acontece:

Fiz um reactor de Kalk com alguns componenetes artesanais e no dia 18 de Janeiro liguei-o ao sistema de modo que a reposiçao seja toda ela feita com agua da torneira+kalk so durante a noite.

AO ligar o reactor (foto no fim do post) e porque me pareceu tudo ligado como devia ser la pus o kalk e liguei so que o escoamento nao estava a ser bem feito e acabou por entrar agua com kalk a mais que turvou um pouco a agua.

Hoje ao fazer os testes da semana deparei-me com 2 situaçoes:

1ª Os valores de nitritos e nitratos zeraram e a amonia manteve a zero.

2ª O Calcio caiu de 420 para 340, o Magnesio caiu de 1400 para 1050 e o KH disparou de 10 para 13.


Pois que tento entender o que aconteceu para tao rapida descida do Ca e Mg desde o dia 13 ate hoje mas assumi que deva ter sido precipitaçao devido a excessiva entrada de kalk.

Como habitualmente fiz a tpa de 20L semanais


Alguem tem opiniao diferente ou conselho?


Abraço

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Boa noite a todos/as:
> 
> Ja vem a ser tempo de um update, desta vez na propriamente feliz, mas as vezes acontece:
> 
> Fiz um reactor de Kalk com alguns componenetes artesanais e no dia 18 de Janeiro liguei-o ao sistema de modo que a reposiçao seja toda ela feita com agua da torneira+kalk so durante a noite.
> 
> AO ligar o reactor (foto no fim do post) e porque me pareceu tudo ligado como devia ser la pus o kalk e liguei so que o escoamento nao estava a ser bem feito e acabou por entrar agua com kalk a mais que turvou um pouco a agua.
> 
> Hoje ao fazer os testes da semana deparei-me com 2 situaçoes:
> ...


boas pedro , 

esses valores alteraram se assim de repente , provavelmente devido a introducao do kalk , e se entrou um "bocado" a mais de kalk isso foi o que fez essa alteracao brusca de parametros .. 
se continuares a adicionar o kalk e mantiveres sempre a mesma quantidade introduzida esses valores estabilizam rapido .. 

e ja agora penso que podes adicionar o kalk durante 24h , e nao so a noite.. (isto se tiveres o reactor ligado a um controlador de nivel de agua) .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> boas pedro , 
> 
> 
> se continuares a adicionar o kalk e mantiveres sempre a mesma quantidade introduzida esses valores estabilizam rapido .. 
> 
> e ja agora penso que podes adicionar o kalk durante 24h , e nao so a noite.. (isto se tiveres o reactor ligado a um controlador de nivel de agua) .. 
> 
> cumprimentos ..



Bom. Alem de uma TPA de 20L continuei a adicionar agua com kalk na reposiçao e agora a noite o KH estava a 15 embora de manha estivesse a 11.

Sera mesmo boa ideia deixar 24h/dia a repor com kalk?

----------


## Pedro Venancio

So para fazer um update de fotos:

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Mais fotos agora com HQI ligado

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Pedro

Vai com calma que as coisas compõem-se  :Palmas:  :Palmas: .
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Venancio

So por curiosidade. A webcam a transmitir...

http://twitcam.livestream.com/user/pmvvenancio

----------


## ricardo jorge silva

> Bom. Alem de uma TPA de 20L continuei a adicionar agua com kalk na reposiçao e agora a noite o KH estava a 15 embora de manha estivesse a 11.
> 
> Sera mesmo boa ideia deixar 24h/dia a repor com kalk?


boas pedro , 

se for ligado ao controlador do nivel de agua sim é boa ideia .. os valores ficam mais estaveis .. 
mas espera que alguem mais de a sua opiniao .. 
espero ter ajudado .. 

cumprimentos ..

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Ca vai um Update. Ao fim de algum tempo os valores la parecem estar mais estaveis e entraram os 1os habitantes:

1 Lysmata seticaudata,

1 Pocillopora que tem ate presentado crescimento e 1 Turbinaria

Ate agora parece estar tudo a correr bem

Aqui ficam as fotos

----------


## Pedro Venancio

HOje so para me chatear ao pingar kalk correu um bocado a mais e deixou a agua turva... :SbRequin2:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> HOje so para me chatear ao pingar kalk correu um bocado a mais e deixou a agua turva...


 :Olá:  Pedro

Prepara préviamente o Kallk,para que assente e depois com bitola colecta-o a 2cm do fundo e aí tal não acontecerá.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Ola Neves.

E mais ou menos assim que faço a reposiçao com Kalk mas o qeu aconteceu foi um incidentezinho por falta de atençao minha.

De momento tenho dado prioridade a acertar valores, Ca, Mg, Kh e esta tudo a chegar a bom porto.

Entretanto houve gradualmente tambem a introduçao de alguns vivos:

1 Cryptocentrus cinctus

algns frags de Montiporas


Deixo uma foto da vista actual

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Ora bem...

Em breve tenho ca a minha lampada HQI de 14000ºK mas entretanto de momento optei por fazer uma alteraçao.

Tenho a funcionar um HQI de 6500ºk e juntei uma aquamedic actinica de 24w junto a parte de traz do aqua. Na frente tenho a calha com uma T521w azul e 2 brancas mas ontem desliguei as brancas. Entao ficou actinica atraz, azul a frente e HQI no meio.

Confesso que achei mais bonito e pareceu-me menos agressivo. Talvez por isso o meu Goby que andava sempre escondido ja resolveu vir a rua um bocado.

Hoje por momentos achei que estava tao bonito assim... e a HQI de 14000ºK nao iria melhorar a beleza, a gaita e que ja veio e ja esta na loja...

Deixo fotos...

Abraços

----------


## Pedro Venancio

A HQI chegou...

Granda luz...

Fotos no Blog..

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Bom devagar mas a coisa parece estar a andar. So o valor do Mg que parece qeu nao consigo subir pois com o teste da Elos esta sempre nos 1200 mas adiante.

A um tempo comprei um frag de acropora mas partiu-se e colei-o da forma que esta na foto seguinte e eu emora nao tenha branqueado e a parte branca seja do corte eu gostaria que me dessem opiniao sobre se e a maneira correcta de colar o frag.

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-m...0/DSC_0066.JPG

Mais novidades no blog





Abraços

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Boas. Hoje volto so para atualizar.

Os valores do aqua estao bons e estaveis de modo qeu em vez de fazer as TPA'S uma vez por semana vou passar a fazer de 15 em 15 dias 10%.

Entretanto o Cinctus decidiu ir passear para a coluna seca e como nao tem espaço para eu la meter a rede vou esperar que em breve ele caia na sump tal como ja aconteceu uma outra vez.

Outras novidades so fotos em Dicas e ideias para um Aquario de Recife

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Boas.

Como e meu costume gosto sempre de ouvir varias opinioes e comentarios para depois tomar as minhas conclusoes e decisoes.

Recentemente adquiri um reactor de calcio TMC1000, contudo um amigo veio visitar-me um destes dias e ao ver o meu aquario deu a opiniao que o melhor seria nao usar o reactor porque apesar de eu so ter duros os consumos nao sao ainda tao elevados e aconselhou-me entao a usar o Calkmax A+B em vez do reactor.

Achei esta opçao bem valida mas contudo gostaria de ouvir as vossas opinioes pois cada caso e um caso e uma sopa de experiencia vale sempre a pena.

Abraços

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas Pedro, também me foi dado esse conselho, usei o CALXMax, mas o valores não subia, mas também não desciam, mantinha-se estáveis e com os corais a crescerem normalmente. 
Mais tarde acabei por disistir dessa solução por ser despendiosa, e iniciei no balling que é o que aconselho para ti.
Mantém os valores certos e estáveis sem muito gasto.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Bom de qualquer forma decidi tentar o Calxmax para ver o que da.
Iinicialmente irei por so 2 vezes por semana a dose recomendada assim como tambem a dose de traces com o ABC Grotech alternadas com as TPA's de 20 L

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Deixo aqui uma curiosodade para quem quiser ver e/ou fazer o mesmo ao seu aquario.

 Um link para o meu aquario transmitido ao vivo...

Bom ao vivo estara quase sempre...

Peter's Reef Aquarium on USTREAM: .

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Boas.

Em jeito de update e porque ja a algum tempo que nao posto aqui nada, aqui vao as alteraçoes.

A pouco tempo tinha comprado um reactor de calcio mas nao cheguei a montar, decidi seguir para ja o conselho de um outro companheiro mais experiente e que ao ver o meu aquario me aconselhor a usar o CalxMax A+B.

POis e o que tenho feito desde a 15 dias para ca e na verdade noto bastante diferença nas cores e abertura dos corais. Penso entao que para ja vou deixar o Reactor de lado.

Por outro lado ontem comprei um Osmose Inversa e la comecei a fazer agua  :yb665:  e hoje fiz a 1 TPA de 10%com agua de osmose. Amanha portanto dia de testes tanto para ver o que aconteceu desde o inicio do A+B e com a TPA.

Entretanto como tanto a mania das fotos e vou tirando ao aquario de vez em quando, deixo-vos aqui algumas com as respectivas datas para darem a opiniao acerca dos crescimentos dos corais em questao...



Abraços

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Bom dia a todos...

Ja faz algum tempo que nao posto aqui nada porque minha vida tem andado num rebuliço...ao ponto de ponderar ter qeu vender o aquario por motivos de mudança.

Enquanto pondero e nao decido vou mudar o HQI.
De momento tenho um HQI de 70W com uma BLV Nepturion posicionado a 25cm da superficie do aqua mas agora pretendo mudar para um de 150W.

A que distancia aconselham o posicionamento?

Abraços

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Eu tenho a minha HQI a 20 cm mais ou menos, mas com uma pequena ventoinha virada para ela para ajudar a arrefecer.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Eu tenho a minha HQI a 20 cm mais ou menos, mas com uma pequena ventoinha virada para ela para ajudar a arrefecer.


Obrigado Bruno pela dica. Talvez entao deixe nos 25 cm. Não referi contudo qeu a coluna de agua tem 40cm e a minha pergunta vem por pensar que o aumento da luz poderia ser prejudicial para os corais.

Quanto ao arrefecimento sera facil ja que tenho um chiller e umas ventoinhas de pc que ligam em simultaneo. talvez mude as ventoinhas para ficarem a ligar ao mesmo tempo do hqi ou entao aponto-as para o hqi e ligam a mesma so quando o chiller ligar...

Mas claro esta que outras opinioes sao sempre bem vindas.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Podes começar por deixar a HQI mais alta e vais baixando uns cm's dia sim dia não até estar à altura que queres, assim não há alterações tão bruscas de luminosidade.

----------


## Pedro Venancio

> Podes começar por deixar a HQI mais alta e vais baixando uns cm's dia sim dia não até estar à altura que queres, assim não há alterações tão bruscas de luminosidade.


Pois Bruno...a questao e qeu o projector e de aparafusar na parede...

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Ooops...
Tens os corais todos colados ou consegues pô-los no fundo por uns dias?

----------


## AntonioSilva

> Pois Bruno...a questao e qeu o projector e de aparafusar na parede...


Posso dar uma ideia, o meu projector hqi que tenho no aquário de agua fria tambem é de parafusar a parede, no entanto a minha Maria não autorizou os furos...manias...e eu arranjei uma maneira de poder afinar a altura..ora vé

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Para quem seguia o meu post antigamente.

Pois eu mudei de país, mudei para o Brasil e tive que desmontar e vender o aqua antigo, mas nem por isso consegui largar o vicio ate porque aqui o vicio existe nas praias.
Para ja encontro-me em fase de pesquisa e planeamento para montar novo aquário pois aqui os equipamentos são caros devido a serem maioritariamente importados. Para já estou a pesquisar o preço do vidro pois este aquário vai ser totalmente construído de raiz. Vai ter um móvel, uma sump e vai ser iluminado por 6 lampadas T5 HO de 85cm/ 39W.

Hoje finalmente cdecidi calcular o tamanho correto dos vidros para fazer orçamento e mandar cortar, Agradeço ao Antonio Afonso pela calculadora online que me indicou.

Aqui fica o link para quem precisar.

CALCULADOR DO TAMANHO DOS VIDROS PARA AQUÁRIO

Bom este projeto vai caminhar algo devagar para que na hora de montar tudo de certo. Alem de mais e ao contrario dos meus aquário anteriores, este aquário devera ficar montado neste lugar durante pelo menos 5 anos, então estou a fazer algo mais...definitivo.

Hoje como tive a tarde livre, dediquei-me entao a fazer um modelo 3D do que penso vá ser o tanque nas suas medidas finais mas estou aberto a opiniões e á possibilidade de fazer algumas alterações.

Em vez de coluna seca pensei fazer um overflow porque ainda não sei se farei o aquário em vidro de 6mm com travas francesas em cima e em baixo ou em vidro de 8mm eventualmente sem travas. Tudo vai depender do preço do vidro de 8mm...

Aqui ficam os cálculos e desenhos que eu fiz para que possam seguir e se quiserem deixar alguma opinião ou questões.
aquario.jpg
dimensoes vidros.jpg
OVERFLOW.jpg
VIDRO TRAZEIRO.jpg

Infelizmente nao consigo por as imagens maiores para que possam ver as medidas mas podem encontrar as mesmas clicando nas fotos aqui: 

MEDIÇÕES E CÁLCULOS DO TANQUE DO AQUARIO

----------

